
Show HN: Unsubscribe Gmail Emails in Bulk - sivaram636
https://helpninja.com/unsub/
======
sivaram636
We built a chrome extension to unsubscribe Gmail emails in bulk with a single
click and its free. Give it a try and Take control of your inbox.

Note: It works on your computer as a chrome extension and no data is sent to
our server ever.

------
sivaram636
Chrome extension link: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/unsubscribe-
gmail-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/unsubscribe-gmail-
emails/jljicfihpdcimopabpijdhhjbmenjala)

